# iPod Stand



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

I am thinking of building an iPod stand. You can buy these anywhere, but I thought it would be cool to build one. (An iPad stand may be even better?) I have an idea, but not much experience with home audio components. Parts Express seems to have everything I need, but any other thoughts or comments would be helpful. 

NOTICE: It will probably be a few years before I even get started. I plan on working in Afghan till I meet my goal, or they shut it down. Which ever comes first.

They basic idea came from the stand I built awhile back. The "Johnny 5" thread.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/fabrication-tools-tricks-trade/61534-old-display.html

I want to build one with the only similarity to the old one being the way the speakers are positioned, only in sleeker pods with actual components. I was thinking maybe a pipe welded to the metal structure that would hold up the iPod dock and speaker "arms". The metal structure would be attached to the sub box shaped like a small jet engine but with a flat bottom. The plate amp would be built into this and the pipe would contain the wires going up to the speakers and the dock. I would be kinda big......maybe 4 foot tall, but really narrow.....depending on how far out I would arc the speaker pods. Here is a very VERY rough sketch of what I am thinking. Please forgive me, I have no Photoshop skillz, lol. So I just took a picture of it.










Here is what I have found on Parts Express. The only thing I do not like about the dock is now I have too have 2 plugs. I would like to find a way too narrow it down too only one 120 vac plug. It is a Sherwood DS-10.



















Plate amp ideas? Components and sub? Maybe 5 1/4 components and an 8" or 10" sub. Sealed is fine with me. Much easier to build. lol Thanks for the input.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

I think I want to do the iPad instead, but I am having NO luck finding an iPad dock with an aux out. May not be out till I am ready to build.


----------

